# Recommended Programs



## FoxesYummy (Jan 4, 2021)

Feel free to post any programs you have used before and would recommend to others below.

Mine (all are free):
7-Zip - Read and compress files in many formats with high compression ratios
Notepad++ - "Notepad on serious steroids" - Forgot who said this but it fits perfectly
GraphicsGale - Pixel art and animation editor
AutoHotKey - Windows automation scripting tool
Blender - 3D modeling / video editor / animation tool
DiskInternals Linux Reader - Read many file systems unsupported by Windows
Krita - Professional painting program
HxD - Hex editor
LibreOffice - Alternative to Microsoft Office
ImageMagick - Tool to create, edit, and convert images from the command line
OBS Studio - Recording and streaming tool
OpenToonz - Open-source animation tool
VirtualBox - x86 and AMD/Intel PC emulator
RetroArch - Frontend for many emulators (Use _this link only_  to download)
VLC Media Player - Open-source video player
MPC-HC - Super lightweight video player (Download link)
VSCode - IDE from Microsoft
Winaero Tweaker - Tweak and customize every part of Windows
7+ Taskbar Tweaker - Tweak the Windows taskbar
Ultimate Windows Tweaker - Like Winaero Tweaker but with different options
Process Hacker - Task Manager but 10000x better
FCEUX - NES Emulator
BSnes Plus - SNES Emulator (Download Link)
Mupen64Plus - N64 Emulator (Download Link)

Things from comments that I second:
Jetbrains IntelliJ IDEA - The best Java IDE (free)
Rufus - Create bootable mediums from any ISO (free)
Audacity - Audio editor (free)
f.lux - Blue light filter (free)
Sublime Text - "A sophisticated text editor for code, markup and prose" (somewhat free)
Atom - "A hackable text editor for the 21st Century" (free)
VisualBoyAdvance - GBA Emulator (Download Link)


----------



## rekcerW (Jan 4, 2021)

Anything from Jetbrains, fuck I love their stuff so much.


----------



## Tutorial (Jan 5, 2021)

Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
					

Rufus is a small application that creates bootable USB drives, which can then be used to install or run Microsoft Windows, Linux or DOS. In just a few minutes, and with very few clicks, Rufus can help you run a new Operating System on your computer...



					rufus.ie


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 6, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> Anything from Jetbrains, fuck I love their stuff so much.


Thank you for the great suggestion! I installed IntelliJ IDEA and used it to make my first "real" Java program (before I had only exported from Processing to a jar):








Tutorial said:


> Rufus - The Official Website (Download, New Releases)
> 
> 
> Rufus is a small application that creates bootable USB drives, which can then be used to install or run Microsoft Windows, Linux or DOS. In just a few minutes, and with very few clicks, Rufus can help you run a new Operating System on your computer...
> ...


Thank you for this suggestion too! Rufus looks like it has a lot more options than other image flashers and can support Windows images too.


More programs for the list:
Winaero Tweaker - Tweak and customize every part of Windows
7+ Taskbar Tweaker - Tweak the Windows taskbar
Ultimate Windows Tweaker - Like Winaero Tweaker but with different options
Process Hacker - Task Manager but 10000x better


----------



## rekcerW (Jan 6, 2021)

FoxesYummy said:


> Thank you for the great suggestion! I installed IntelliJ IDEA and used it to make my first "real" Java program (before I had only exported from Processing to a jar):
> View attachment 98151
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, their stuff will never let you down! Glad to help


----------



## Monsieur Lune (Jan 6, 2021)

Audacity cheap free audio editor.
Microsoft Visual Studio free IDE.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 6, 2021)

f.lux - Blue light filter
WinDirStat/Baobab/GrandPerspective - Visualize what's eating your hard drive space
Sublime Text - A text editor that you can practically make into a full IDE if you want


----------



## Ziv (Jan 7, 2021)

Some that have not been mentioned (although I second f.lux, OBS, 7-zip, and VLC)

R/RStudio -- statistics and much more!
Atom -- customizable text editor for programming
TaskbarX -- simple Windows taskbar customizer (allows you to center taskbar)
Shotcut -- open source video editor
Audacity -- open source audio recorder and editor
Scrivener -- a text editor optimized for long or complex projects such as novels or dissertations, it makes organizing and formatting these documents very easy (it is not open source, it costs $50 after a free trial but it goes to an independent developer)
Mendeley -- citation manager and a good place to keep all of your PDFs
CutePDF Writer -- it allows you to "print" anything to a PDF file (literally, through the printer dialog)
Rainmeter -- customizable system metrics
VisualBoyAdvance -- GBA emulator
DeSmuME -- Nintendo DS emulator
Pokemon Game Editor -- ROM hacker for Pokemon GBA games
Cockatrice -- card game simulator (I use it for Magic: The Gathering)
G*Power -- sample size/statistical power calculator


----------



## FoxesYummy (Jan 7, 2021)

(First attempt quoting only part of someone's post, might not work)



Ziv said:


> CutePDF Writer -- it allows you to "print" anything to a PDF file (literally, through the printer dialog)



Isn't that a feature that already comes with Windows?


----------



## Ziv (Jan 7, 2021)

FoxesYummy said:


> (First attempt quoting only part of someone's post, might not work)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but it's new in Windows 10 -- didn't exist in previous versions at all, and CutePDF is still better IMO.


----------



## zeroPony (Jan 8, 2021)

KeePass -- password manager. Best use with cloud-sync like Google Drive, Dropbox, etc
foobar2000 -- audio player. I've been using it for about 13 years. You can easily customize interface, easily work with tags, file moving/renaming etc
Unreal Commander -- free alternative of Total Commander.
qBittorrent -- uTorrent alternative.
FastStone Image Viewer -- small, fast image viewing tool. Have a bunch of handy functions (resize, generating thumbnails, cropping etc).
Format Factory -- video-convertion tool.
Foxit Reader -- free and fast PDF-reader.
Media Player Classic Black Edition -- video player.
VLC -- yet another video player.

Ninite -- fast way to install specific apps for the new machines

Windows Sysinternals -- a bunch of tools from Mark Russinovich to troubleshooting/diagnosis Windows systems.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 9, 2021)

Speaking of music players, used foobar for a while but I've moved over to AIMP since some time back now.

Has build in tag editor, file converter(Which is awesome) and very customizable. If you still manage all your audio files I'd recommend giving it a go.






						AIMP
					

AIMP : Free Audio Player : Официальный сайт программы




					www.aimp.ru


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 9, 2021)

I still use an early 2000's version of WinAmp.


----------



## SnowBorne (Jan 20, 2021)

Aida64
crystaldiskinfo
Cinema 4d
Adobe after effects 
Adobe photoshop
uTorrent
gimp
wireshark
openoffice
bluestacks
steam
Kerkythea
mine imator
speccy 
ifunbox
3utools
teamviewer
paint.net
vlc media player 
imageglass
winrar
cdburnerxp
ultravnc
resolve
flexhex
hypercam 2
gyazo
cpu z
firealpaca
kaspersky vpn
krita
audacity
krita


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 29, 2021)

Telegram is pretty good if you haven't tried it! 

if you have an android Telegram X is a fork of the regular Telegram client that I think is a bit better. It may be on iOS too, but not sure.


----------



## .Antho (Jan 29, 2021)

For all my Linux peeps, Legendary is a new free and open source launcher for your Epic Game Store games made for Linux, with plans to add features like a automatic freebie grabber and such. Supports the use of Proton on your EGS games, too, so compatibility may be quite a bit better than trying to use Lutris.


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

GIMP, a free program that bears resemblance to Photoshop. It's possible to animate with it and it's easy to download or make custom brushes. 

FireAlpaca is also another free art program (I think it's still around and free anyway)


----------



## .Antho (Jan 29, 2021)

Actually, I've got a few more.

Lutris, as I mentioned before, is a program for Linux that allows you to congregate all of your games from all your libraries in one place, even down to providing cores for emulation. It also allows you to easily install games with it's hive-mind community run install base, ensuring the best configurations are the ones you're using.

Izabela is a great little piece of software that allows you to use virtual audio cables to use a text-to-speech system in games and other communicative applications. This is great for goofing around or use by people who have problems speaking due to disabilities. It also allows you to do things like, say, delay the message and press hold a key before playing the message in case a particular program utilizes press-to-talk. It's a awesome piece of software, highly recommended.


----------

